# Combo Shipment of Live Reef Nutrition Premium Reef Food, REEFPODS and Berghia here ~



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Had a few shipment landed this week, so all Reef Nutrition food are available, on top of that you can also order REEFPODS live copepods, and berghia with them.

Order online for Canada wide shipping http://www.reefaquatica.com or Pickup by appointments.

LIKE US & 'Get Notification' on face book for the latest feed: https://www.facebook.com/reefaquatica


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

New shipment has just come in for Xmas ~~

Also have new shipment of Berghia ~~


----------

